

I quit my job. Today is Day #2. (Medium) - keslert
https://medium.com/@keslertanner/i-quit-my-job-today-is-day-2-c5f00278e426

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833526)

